# Manu



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Next year do you think he should be our starting SG or come off the bench as our energy player and 6th man?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I say yes, and I thought he should start last year too. :yes:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm not so sure. I mean it seemed like he should've started last year, but for whatever reason it worked best when he came off the bench. I don't see why things would be different now.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'm not so sure. I mean it seemed like he should've started last year, but for whatever reason it worked best when he came off the bench. I don't see why things would be different now.


The only time he really got to start was when TP and TD were hurt and out of the line up. Even then he was terrific as a starter having multiple 20+ point games and leading this team. He was forced to the bench b/c Hedo provided nothing off the bench for us and when he got a chance to start he provided scoring. Manu should have been given the starting job last year. This year we have no one to start over him yet we are still supposed to keep him on the bench? I don't think so.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes he should start. All this talk about energy coming off the bench is rather foolish if you ask me. He'd play around 30 minutes per game, regardless whether he will start or not. That, and this supposed energy can be created just as much by Brent Barry..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Manu should start because:


A) He's at least the third best player on the team
B) He's at least the third best scorer on the team
C) We are paying him 8 mill + per season
D) He can't play backup PG, Brent Barry can


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

Manu should start because he has proven himself to be effective already. The spark thing is good but Manu should get maximum minutes to help out this team. He really showed some great signs last year and him and tp at the back court are a scary combo on transition plays.


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

I'd start him. 
If he struggles, then we have options on the bench to replace him in the lineup.
I personally think he can handle it, and remember - we don't have the mentally fragile Hedo Turkoglu this season.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

I like Manu... he has an extreme end exciting game... But i don't know if he can be as efective playing the whole game... I mean... people(Including myself) like Ginobili because of his energy and fast game... but it's not like he's a great shooter, rebounder or even passer...

Manu is great and gives energy... but he is no star... I say let Barry start and bring Manu off the bench


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> I like Manu... he has an extreme end exciting game... But i don't know if he can be as efective playing the whole game... I mean... people(Including myself) like Ginobili because of his energy and fast game... but it's not like he's a great shooter, rebounder or even passer...
> 
> Manu is great and gives energy... but he is no star... I say let Barry start and bring Manu off the bench



Manu is a pretty good passer in my opinion, but I agree on him not being a great shooter or rebounder. I also agree that Manu isn't a star, nor will he be one probably, but he's a unique player that fits in well with our system. His energy is what makes him special, but hopefully he'll take a step further from being just an energy guy.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Manu is a pretty good passer in my opinion, but I agree on him not being a great shooter or rebounder. I also agree that Manu isn't a star, nor will he be one probably, but he's a unique player that fits in well with our system. His energy is what makes him special, but hopefully he'll take a step further from being just an energy guy.


Manu in my opinion was the best passer of the team last season..And he can grab rebounds..NOt an all star because of the Spurs system..With a transition style he would be a lot more productive..
Anyway I really hope he will starts next season..He deserves it..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> Manu in my opinion was the best passer of the team last season..And he can grab rebounds..NOt an all star because of the Spurs system..With a transition style he would be a lot more productive..
> Anyway I really hope he will starts next season..He deserves it..


Yeah, that's kind of frustrating that guys like Manu and Parker would produce better numbers in a different system, but I'm not sure if they would be as effective.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> With a transition style he would be a lot more productive..


Like in the Nuggets? I don't know... i don't think he will hit an All Star because of his stats, but people love Manu... he's really exciting and people like that... The only chance i see he going to the All Star is by vote...

I take back what i said earlier... he's actually a great passer... Anyway... with which player do you compare Manu right now?

Maggette? Q? Posey? Rip?
I'm talking about Level and Style of game...


----------

